# Hoof Loss



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

One of the goats I rescued a month ago (a Nubian cross wether) had an injury to his ankle just above the hoof on a rear leg. The person who had owned him said the wether had goat his foot caught in a gate (this was before I rescued the goats). The guy said he was there when it happened but gave no further details. The goat was limping or just holding his foot up most of the time he was here. I did put Blue Kote on it before he went to his new home.
Once at his new home with a friend of mine, they started soaking the foot in Epsom Salts for a half hour at a time, and then wrap it. I was out there yesterday to give vaccines and worm the goats, and they took the wrap off the foot. It smelled a little, and some pus was draining, but the flesh was pink, not red or looking like it was dead. I poured more Blue Kote in the wound, but it looks like the goat will lose his entire hoof. Any idea how well he'll get on like this? Will he need some type of boot?


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Is it more of an abcess? That can finish draining (would do antibiotics either way) Or whole hoof sloughing off?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can you post pics?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A pic would help.

I would be soaking it in iodine water as well, to help treat the infection at least 2x a day.

If there is a hole, flush it out.

Can you squeeze out at all any puss?


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

I might be able to get a pic in the next couple days. The pus was just draining on its own. Not a hole, just looks like a deep slice. My main concern is not treating it, but if the entire hoof would fall off, would it have any chance of growing back? Probably not, so would the goat get on o.k. with no hoof?


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

No, a foot will not grow back. If he were mine and the foot does fall off, I would have him euthanized. It is the kindest thing to do.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are you talking about the whole foot or just the nail? I would think a nail would grow back but would take a while.


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

That's what I thought, MsScamp. I will have to discuss euthanasia with the new owner. It will be very hard on the goat's twin, but I do.have another wether I could give her to replace the injured one, if things turn for the worst.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hi Rachel

I had this happen to my nubian buck a few years ago. He got an absess on his foot and despite lots of antibiotics from the vet it self amputated on ONE HALF OF THE HOOF. It was really had to keep fighting off the infection and he kept making it bleed so it took like 6 months for the scab to heal over and stay healed over..lots of antibiotics and iodine spray etc...Anyway, he has grown a funny thing on that side - not a normal hoof but he gets around just fine and is happy as....A long process for me but interesting to see that something grew back!!!!He has fathered many kids since then!!!! Hope the goat makes it


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

PS I will take some pics of my bucks foot for you. Half of the hoof is normal - the other half (back leg) is a black hard long thing, which I trim as it still gives him support.....Animals are amazingly resilient! The vet said it self amputated above the part where the hoof would grow back but thought something might grow there and it did - a special something - like half a hoof is a high heel! I tell you he still runs around like a crazy thing!


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

Selah, your experience is encouraging. This goat will lose the entire hoof, not just half. I am hopeful for him to be a success story because even though he must experience some degree of pain, he seems to be happy. He just doesn't try.jumping around like his brother. His appetite is good and he gets around.fine .


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

A friend of mine has a goat that lost its hoof last year after her dogs attacked it (she put the dogs down of course). The leg got infected much like you describe your goat's and the hoof eventually sloughed off. The goat has been hobbling on three legs since then, but encouragingly it has started to grow a new hoof this spring and is now dotting the foot down. She never thought of putting him down because he was eating well and seemed very happy as a three-legged goat. It's very encouraging that he may end up being a four-legged goat again after all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the goat were mine, I would really get in the wound and clean it thoroughly as possible. All the puss you can get out daily is better than allowing it to drain, just on it's own. By really getting in there, it will help heal it quicker so no more damage can happen with the puss(infection). I would soak it in iodine water ect, flush, get a soft sterile small brush and lightly scrub it. Squeeze any puss out of there as I can. Continue antibiotics. Give probitics and fortified vit B complex shots. When the wound finally heals, I would try yo figure out a cushioned boot, to put on the goat, to make it easier. 
If the goat has the will to live, I will help that goat, to try to achieve that.

Don't get me wrong. If it is suffering, I wouldn't hesitate putting the goat down either, all situations are different.
Use your best judgment.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

100% agree with Toth Boer Goats, as long as they are not suffering I will do anything in my power to help them adjust. You will be able to tell if they are just hurting too much and want to die, but as long as they are willing to fight, I'll give it a shot.

Many animals learn to get around on only 3 (or fewer) legs. And he is so young, he should have no problems adjusting once the healing is done. Nemo, a young doeling I got from another GS member was born with only one front leg. She gets around like nobody's business. 

Good luck with him, sending healing vibes for the little guy.


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

Well, he is eating well and seems happy. I thought about it today, and he is only just a year old. I know children adapt to physical problems much better than adult humans, so I think the same would be true of animals. My friend will definitely do all she can to save the goat, and I will pass on all your advice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hugs:ray::thumbup:


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

Here are pictures of the hoof. The dark coloration is Blu Kote, I believe. The last pic is of the brothers together.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Sorry you have to go through this,I hope you don't lose him.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Ouch! Yes, he will lose that hoof, but if you keep it clean and bandaged and free from infection, don't be surprised if he eventually grows a new one. It will probably always be deformed and need extra attention when trimming, but hopefully it will be serviceable.

Your biggest concern right now is infection. The inner tissues are exposed and gangrene is a strong possibility. Gangrene can kill him, so keep that wound very clean and well-bandaged. 

Blu-Kote is good for surface wounds, but this is deep. I would consult with a vet to find out the best course of action. An iodine solution would probably be best. I've also heard great things about Vetericyn, but once again I'd consult with a vet. Your vet will tell you whether the bandages should be changed every day or every 2-3 days. Your goat also needs antibiotics. 

Poor little fella. He's really cute. I hope he pulls through for ya!


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

I have no experience or advice to offer. I just wanted to say that I hope everything goes well. Good luck.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Damfino said:


> Ouch! Yes, he will lose that hoof, but if you keep it clean and bandaged and free from infection, don't be surprised if he eventually grows a new one. It will probably always be deformed and need extra attention when trimming, but hopefully it will be serviceable.
> 
> Your biggest concern right now is infection. The inner tissues are exposed and gangrene is a strong possibility. Gangrene can kill him, so keep that wound very clean and well-bandaged.
> 
> ...


I agree.

After seeing the pic, a vet should be involved.

Vetrycin, I have used twice on two different wounds, with no good results.


----------



## crzybowhntr (Oct 18, 2013)

I am not avet or super animal healer type person, but if I were your friend I would be using this stuff -ISP Ointment 

We have used it on horses, dogs, people, goats, cats, catlle, etc and it flat out works! Horses that have had HUGE gaping chest wounds that you can fit a fist into got packed with this stuff and minus some scarring you`d never know they were injured, other major animal and human cuts had the same results!


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Ouch, that looks painful. I would have a vet check it out just to make sure there are no signs of infection. A vet would also be able to tell if there is any injury to the bone. You definitely don't want infection to reach the bone because then there is a risk of amputation or death.
I would also wrap it and change the bandages regularly and get him on some antibiotics if he isn't already. The vet could also give you something for the pain because that has to hurt.


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hello again

Firstly, my apologies for not yet posting pics of my bucks regrown hoof thing! It is now the weekend so no rushing off to work so I can touch him, take a pic and get nice and buck smelly, so will get them posted this weekend.

Just a few thoughts from my experience....which may or may not be relevant.....My buck was on antibiotics but possibly not enough initially as he didn't respond and the infection was spreading up the leg...It would then get under control and then flair up again. So- definately get a good vet to look and or give you the antibiotics - the right dose and watch the leg to see if it gets any swelling....I used a variety of things to put on the foot - iodine spray, the purple antibiotic spray (forget name) and also zinc ointment (plain zinc ointment used for nappy rash) - great at promoting healing and getting rid of infection....The vet told me NOT to bandage it as it needs to drain and dry...So I didn't bandage it....Lovely pic of the goats - they are such sweeties !!!!!! Hope it all goes well!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

PS no pic off hoof yet - but here is a pic of my goat who has 3 and a half hoofs! and has had for a year or so- a very happy boy! Maybe we need to start a goat amputee support group


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

Do you think 'Wonder Dust' would help? It would help keep it dry. Just a thought.. I haven't ever had anything like this on a goat before, but when I saw the pic, that was the first thing that popped into my head!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I love Wonder Dust, but right now the foot probably needs to drain, not dry up. You don't want pus and other infected fluids getting trapped in the leg. Once again, get that fella to a vet and get some good strong antibiotics so he can fight infection from the inside.


----------



## carrhouse (Feb 17, 2013)

Vetericyn is what I usually use for infections first thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wonder dust has high % of lime in it as well. I wouldn't recommend it on a wound like this one. It may cause further damage.

A vet needs to see this.


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

My friend got antibiotic ointment on it, and we are starting him on Tylan 200. Oh, she also got him some pain reliever.


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

Selah, your goat is beautiful!


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

He is a cutey ahe! Makes up for the smell and the attitude he gave me today when I tried to get a pic of his foot! Anyway here are the pics of his foot. I think it has been a year and a half or even two years since the self amputation! Hope your boy is doing well 
I also attached a pic of him when I found he had sneaked into the sun room and was laying on the bed - thought it would make you smile. Needless to say I had to throw out the bedding - stinky buck!


----------



## rachelseden (Dec 8, 2013)

Selah, that pic did make me smile! I love his expression. My friend's goat seems to be getting along fine. I went over Saturday and showed her how to give the Tylan 200 injections, we are doing 7 days.
I know what you mean about smelly bucks! So hard when you want to hug and love on them. My Hubby is going back and forth about weathering my bottle baby Nubian buckling. We got him for breeding, but Hubby loves him so much and knows he won't be huggable forever.


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

I wasn't thinking! Sorry!!! Blame it on lack of sleep! LOL


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How sweet


----------



## Selah123 (Mar 24, 2013)

very cute....oh kids so lovely


----------

